# Londinium r and compac E5 grinder



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

I have been spending some time looking at getting my new londinium R and see that The compac E5 has been paired as a good choice for this machine, the next grinder up is twice the money and I am wondering if there is truly any benefit to spending the extra.

i currently use a mazzer with my expobar Brutus but I'm fed up with the mess and fafh and hence a complete change over.

I havent seen any negatives on the Londinium R machine and from what I have read they seem well made and reliable, I would welcome any feedback on this point.

I Wasn't sure if I should post here or the grinder section so apologies if in the wrong place.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it is all subjective and personal viewpoints but for me, if I was buying a 2 grand machine I would want a grinder to match it otherwise you are never going to get the most out of it. The grinder is actually more important than the machine. The machine is just like an oven, it just cooks the ingredients you put in. The E5 is ok, but no more than that......have a look around. You are not restricted to purchasing only from the Londinium website. Ask on here. There and many L1 and LR owners but I do not think many if any, are paired to an E5


----------



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

thanks for the input, i guess first you set your price limit and go from there, my limit on a grinder would be in the region of 1-1.5k, my overriding want would be ease of use and low retention. also would need to suit a domestic setting, the hopper sizes are huge and the lens cap mod I currently have is ok but not what I want going forward. hopefully, some Londinium r users will comment later with their thoughts.

the compac E8 and 10 are within my price point but it is hard to gauge what represents value for money, after all, i am never going to be pulling 100 shots a day. still, you are right I put the budget before anything else in the past and have never been satisfied, hence I have saved long and hard for this upgrade and want to get it right.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What coffee are you using at the moment ?


----------



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

I tend to move around a bit, but I have a subscription to Steves sss at Has Bean, generally it always lighter roasts and i do not like any dark roasts. current pick is Kayanza Burundi Washed Bourbon from Has Bean


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I use an E8 with my L-R.

Reiss seems happy recommending the E5, following thorough testing, to be paired with his 'ovens' . . .


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

A certain well known lady that frequents this place has an R and an E8 - should give some insight on what a pair they make ;-)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The E10 is no good as it is conical and is better with darker roasts. Have a look at this link, the F64 EVo or F8 are pretty good

http://www.caffevinci.com/machines-equipment-c1/grinders-c8


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Dare I say a used EK43? Don't need the hopper. Weigh beans, drop in and out they come - all of them.. (well, pretty much all to not notice any retention I think). Suited to lighter roasts if memory serves. If it were for medium/darker roasts then a used Mythos with short hopper. Both grinders are about as good as you can get without going huuuge (R120)

@fatboyslim uses a EK43 with a la Pavoni and gets great results (I've had them), and @dfk41 has a Mythos and a lever IIRC.


----------



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

both the Mythos and EK43 are very impressive, any one got any comments on the E8? quite like the single dosing idea from compac seems very tidy. do second Mythos or EK43 ever come up for sale often


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Dane said:


> both the Mythos and EK43 are very impressive, any one got any comments on the E8? quite like the single dosing idea from compac seems very tidy. do second Mythos or EK43 ever come up for sale often


Now and again.. usually get snapped up though if they are a good price.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with the E8


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Dane said:


> both the Mythos and EK43 are very impressive, any one got any comments on the E8? quite like the single dosing idea from compac seems very tidy. do second Mythos or EK43 ever come up for sale often


They pop up very occasionally so be prepared to pull the trigger.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Dane If you haven't already seen it HERE is link to a recent review of Compac grinders by Frans G which includes the E5 and E8.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Compak/R120 grinder review is excellent. I would really like to test the E5 against the E8. I'm wondering if I'd notice any difference myself.


----------



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

MildredM said:


> The Compak/R120 grinder review is excellent. I would really like to test the E5 against the E8. I'm wondering if I'd notice any difference myself.


That was the same conclusion i came to, the odds of someone owning both are slim at best ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dane said:


> That was the same conclusion i came to, the odds of someone owning both are slim at best ?


The L series might well be the best domestic lever machines in the world, the Compak range of grinders below the R120 are not......Have a look around!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> The E10 is no good as it is conical and is better with darker roasts. Have a look at this link, the F64 EVo or F8 are pretty good
> 
> http://www.caffevinci.com/machines-equipment-c1/grinders-c8


That's a pretty sweeping statement. We run a conical grinder alongside an E8 and we don't go anywhere near darker roasts. Tim Wendelboe has ONLY conical grinders in his cafe and he's not known for dark roasts either. The high retention on these sorts of grinders would definitely be an issue but the whole dark/light thing is a complete red herring.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The point of Frans work comparing the E8 and E5 as I understand it is to say that distribution of grounds and shot preparation are probably bigger factors. Good distribution and prep with a lesser grinder will get as good results as a much more expensive grinder where less care is taken.


----------

